# Car Harness?



## Denaligirl

My precious V is getting bigger, although she is still a petite girl at 21 pounds (she's 4 1/2 months old). I am looking into buying some type of car harness and was hoping to hear what other people are using for car safety. So far, she loves going for car rides and typically just hangs out in the back seat with no issues. But I do get nervous since she is not secure at all and heaven forbid we were to have an accident. I have been sort of putting it off since she is still growing and I would prefer to buy an adult size harness or something she can grow into. I would love to hear what you all use for your V's? Thanks! Here's her latest car pic!


----------



## mswhipple

What I do for Willie is to use a harness that I like and he seems comfortable with... I bought a short, short (about 1 foot long) leash. I run the car's seat belt strap through the leash handle loop. Then I clip the leash onto the D-ring of Willie's harness. It would prevent the dog from becoming a projectile in the event of a crash. He can move around a little bit, but not much.

I really only use this if I am going to be driving in heavy traffic, such as taking a trip to the Vet. Mostly, I let him be loose in the back seat, I must admit.


----------



## adrino

I absolutely love that picture of Denali! 8)

We use Ancol car harness. Here's a link to their website. I bought it from a shop though. 

http://www.ancolpetproducts.co.uk/show.php?groupid=DOTCHACN&colour=

We bought the large for the same reason as you, didn't want to waste it. She has plenty space to grow into at 10 months but we use it since she was about 5-6 I think. We do not use it for walks, only in the car and it comes with a belt you can attach to the socket. The belts length can be changed which I found very useful. Occasionally she twists it around herself but sort of she learnt it how to turn around. 
The reason I said we don't walk her in the harness just in case if it rubs her skin.


----------



## ctracyverizon

I do that same thing mswhipple does. I made a rope leash that clips to the back seat belt and to a Ruff Wear harness.

It gives him just enough to lay on his elbows between us on the console ... or sleep on my shoulder.


----------



## Bellababy

Love the picture! My dog Bella goes in the boot, I have took the parcel shelf off and put bars up so she can't jump all over the car. She didn't like it first, because when we first got her she used to sit in the front seat! So obviously she hated being trapped in the back, now she is fine with it. I have it all covered with old sheets and big towels, and its ideal for drying her etc when we get back off muddy walks...saves your car seats.


----------



## flynnandlunasmom

Ours go in the back of the SUV behind a divider. 

But, hopefully VictoriaW will weigh in because her husband showed us Gracie's car harness this past weekend and it was pretty cool. He said Victoria did a lot of research before selecting it. You could always Private Message her to ask about it.


----------



## DougAndKate

Same as flynnandlunasmom for us. We got Elroy the EzyDog harness and it came with a seat belt restraint, about 2 feet long. That clips in the back of our suv and to the harness. He can lay down, turn around, and get his nose prints all over the window. He looks so amused by it doesn't he?


----------



## Denaligirl

Wow these are great ideas, and great pics too! I am planning on switching over soon to a small SUV and like the idea of a partition paired with a harness. Think I'll start with researching the harness and go from there. I also have to consider that whatever is tethering her will get chewed up initially, especially because she definitely isn't going to like it at first. Thanks everyone!


----------



## SteelCityDozer

I bought some mesh harnesses on clearance that work really well and bought the tethers that actually plug into your seatbelt to use with them. This is before we loaded up. And Penny the day we got her.


----------



## OttosMama

This is the website we bought Otto's harness from. http://www.earthdoggy.com/doggles-mutt-gear-comfort-harness.html Another member suggested it. It works great and he plays, swims, and jumps through brush in it and it's still in great condition. We've washed it in the machine multiple times and it's as good as new! It comes with the clip to attach the seatbelt to. If i didn't have the scion xd where the seatbelt came from the ceiling of the car idk how I would like the attachment - but It works with my car. 











In the top picture, Otto started out behind the back seat - but decided to jump over because he wanted to be next to my adorable little cousin!


----------



## adrino

Found a few pics for you!  8)


----------



## VictoriaW

Gracie has the Champion canine seat belt system:

http://usak9outfitters.com/autosafetygear.htm

We've outgrown the puppy size if anyone wants it (you'd still need the restraint strap). It's hot pink so maybe not for the boys! Would probably fit up to 30+ lbs...just a little too snug for Gracie at 38 lbs.


----------



## AKGInspiration

Denaligirl said:


> Wow these are great ideas, and great pics too! I am planning on switching over soon to a small SUV and like the idea of a partition paired with a harness. Think I'll start with researching the harness and go from there. I also have to consider that whatever is tethering her will get chewed up initially, especially because she definitely isn't going to like it at first. Thanks everyone!


We use car harness as well, actually want to get some nice chest padded ones next I think... and I love the ones that actually buckle right into the seatbelt as it then doesn't need to involve strap slack at all. So the first time you plan to harness your pup to the seat make that your goal for your car ride. If able have someone else drive and you are there to curb any chewing of the harness or tether... usually if you can stop this behavior from even happening when you first introduce the harness it will only get better from there. Most people just throw it on them an expect them to leave it alone... takes time and patience. Kinda like when I first put Luna's fancy pants on for her first heat. I supervised her heavily so she learned they are not a toy and are to be left alone. She could care less about them these days which makes everything easier. Speaking of toys, have a bone or two back there that are designated chews for the car. That will help her choose the right thing to chew on too.

Let us know what you pick out!


----------



## dmak

I made a restraint system using parachute cord, climbing webbing and the child seat restraint connection points. It works very well at keeping him in the back seat. We all know how hard it is to drive when a V gets in your lap at 70 MPH


----------



## Denaligirl

http://video.today.msnbc.msn.com/today/49414536/#49414536

So after some great input and advice, I decided that the car harness would be the way to go and bought one last week at the pet store. It has definitely given me a better piece of mind on the longer car rides. That is until this morning...the research results on how well these work is disturbing. I posted the link above. Anyone that uses a dog car harness should really watch this. Onto plan B I think...


----------



## texasred

I watched that this morning to. It looked like the car harnesses did more harm than good. I crate mine and will continue to do so.


----------



## AKGInspiration

Very interesting link... maybe it will spawn some real testing and creation of products that do help. I do still feel it's better than leaving them free to bother you while driving. I would crate mine had I a car that would fit a crate, easiest for all involved but I do not have a big car. They have a hammock seat cover so they at least couldn't fall into the footwell as easily and often have a harness on as well though now I wonder about those too. Hmmm


----------



## adrino

I've watched the video but I'm not convinced. I think a crate can be just as dangerous. Since there are plenty different crates on the market how do you know which one is safe? If the crate is not properly secured (or it gets unlocked by force) it can just carry on moving forward in an accident. Plus what if it gets squashed? The wires could stick right in your dog... Or her paws get stuck in the holes and brake the legs or whatever. 

I think these programmes just pick and chose sometimes to scare us. 

No matter what an accident can be lethal even if you have the safest car ever. 


But this is just my opinion...


----------



## Darcy1311

I have Darcy in a car dog box, the only trouble is that its not anchored, but as its made of fibre glass it would probably break free from it's anchorage in the event of a collision. in my opinion I prefer the box as opposed to the harness as its cleaner, as any dog hair mud etc etc is confined to the box and not the back seat of the car.


----------



## oliveJosh12

OMG that video is worrying. I cant listen to it as I am at work.

Olive wears a harness otherwise she is constantly sitting on my lap but she sobs the whole time!!
I wanted to get her a cage for the car but she loves her cage at home now so I dont want to cause her to dislike it. 

Whats peoples thoughts on going in the boot?


----------

